# Worlds largest diesel



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

A Wartsila-Sulzer RTA96-C turbo charged 14 cyl; 2 stroke diesel.weight 2300 tons
length 89 feet
height 44 feet
108920hp at 102 rpm
max; torque 5,608,312 lbs/ft @102 rpm
Cyl bore 38 inches
stroke 98 inches
Hp of each cyl 7780hp

more on this monster @ http://www.bath.ac.uk/~ccsshb/12cyl/

Does anybody know what ship this is for/


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter (Sep 17, 2005)

Don't know what ship it is for but THAT is what you call an ENGINE! WOW, nearly as good as a steam engine.

Skol
CED


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

*Spotless*

I love the squeeky clean assembly environment. It really shows why British marine engineering companies past into history.

Fred


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Huh amateurs !! you should have seen the ones we built in our dreams (LOL) (LOL)


----------



## eldersuk (Oct 24, 2005)

I like Fred's comment about the assembly environment. We had occasion a few years ago to fit a new crankshaft and bed plate to a Stork Werkspoor. The job was to be done in drydock in Newport (South Wales). As all the bits and pieces of engine were stripped they were stored in a s***hole of a corrugated iron shed alongside the drydock with a cinder floor and half a roof. That was bad enough but this shanty was also where they expected us to store the new crankshaft etc. The maker's man was not amused when he arrived and someone offered to show him round the new Stork Werkspoor facility!! I think the best part was when we came to reassemble the pistons they all had to be cleaned out, being full of pigeon s**t!!
Funny thing was, it eventually ran like clockwork.

Derek


----------

